# Sara Palin's boobs pic from......



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry but I thought it was funny...still has my vote though!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They are a couple of boobs!!! You dawg you got my attention!!! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: good one


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

I sure hope she doesn't consider those "enhancements" per se!

But hey you got me!

:beer:

In ode to them, from the great Bill Engvall of the Blue Collar comedy tour:

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/ind ... vall-boobs

too funny


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn! I got a little excited there for a second.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Damn! I got a little excited there for a second.


I have fallen for it 5 times and I am the one that posted it!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Anyone else notice that this thread has more hits today then the others???


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I have fallen for it 5 times and I am the one that posted it!


Thanks man I needed that... :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> Anyone else notice that this thread has more hits today then the others???


:lol:

guess there is a lot of guys on this forum huh?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn! Make it 6...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Try to imagine if it they were real! We know Cheney will shoot you in the face :lol: is the other pretending to be a bush? :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

MSG Rude said:


> Damn! Make it 6...


 :lol: lmao!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

made me look!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Over 200 and stil going strong.

7X


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

This explains why McCain choose her as his running mate.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Numbers are still rising...higher then other 'threads. Why is this? Might this not turn into a study with interesting insights into the rhyme and reasoning as to why she was picked?

NOPE! Nothing that deep. We are all just pigs hoping to see a shot of the 'girls'!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

GOT ME..... :eyeroll:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

been on here for less than an hour and a half and has 350+ views! this forum is a bunch of perverts.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Those are definetly 38 D sized boobs all right.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

and still goin......I am curious as to when it will stop being of interest.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'll never tire of looking for boobs. :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Over 500 views now?! 

I know I help it by keeping it up towards the top but really, over 500????

Know I know it is not fair that I only did Palin so I will try and find one of Hussein's boobs and post it too so we can see how many support each of these...just to keep it fair.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Good stuff Rude..

:lol:

Ok guys! Photo caption contest! What are the these 2 guys thinking at this exact moment? (These guys were front row at a rally with Palin speaking)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

"She may be against gun control bud Id gladly give her mine!"

"sigh"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

*Guy on left:*



> Wow...legs just like mom's.


*Guy on Right:*



> I wonder if anyone can see my Right arm moving?


*Lady in the middle of the two Right behind them with the cell phone:*



> I can't wait to post this on YouTube of the guy 'Moving his Right arm'.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

In the girliest man voice possible...
"Now that's a Maverick!"


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

"Damn im out of dollars"!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

"I thought this was supposed to be a drag show"

"I bet Ryan Seacrest would look good in those heels"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Over 600 views....this has got to be one of the highest viewed threads of recent memory.

Yup, I went back 20 pages and the closest was this one:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=58095

As anyone and everyone knows...sex sells.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

got me..........................................


----------

